# An emperor, a pope and a dude



## malakhgabriel (Aug 15, 2011)

My partners and I have three rats. They were born in March '11 and we picked them up about 7 weeks later. It's been amazing watching them grow and getting to know them. I'm mad about them all.

Now, from front to back here we've got the Supreme Pontiff Pope Skidoo XXIII (Skidoo to his friends), His Imperial Majesty Emperor Joshua Norton II (Norton) and standing in the back, wondering what's up there is Jeffrey (Jeffrey).










Here they are ignoring the treat we tried to share and plotting how to get down from the table and explore this strange new land.









And finally, here's Jeffrey, me, Skidoo, Elizabeth and Norton.


----------



## purple rat (Nov 9, 2010)

great looking ratties! ...how come Jeffrey doesn't have a title??


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

those are such beautiful rats! I'd love to have a white-toed black rat, is that what you call a berkshire?


----------



## malakhgabriel (Aug 15, 2011)

purple rat said:


> great looking ratties! ...how come Jeffrey doesn't have a title??


Thank you. Well, you can always opt for "El Duderino" if, you know, you're not into the whole brevity thing. 



prairieorchid said:


> those are such beautiful rats! I'd love to have a white-toed black rat, is that what you call a berkshire?


Yep, Norton and Jeffrey are berkshires while Skidoo is bareback.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow those are some beautiful rats! I don't own one, but black ratties have really grown on me. So pretty and adorable :3


----------



## malakhgabriel (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank ya. I love them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Lovely Pics. I always wished I had the ability to take such nice pics LOL

Very handsome rats


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Very handsome boys


----------



## malakhgabriel (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.

The pics are courtesy of Elizabeth's boss, a professional photographer who wanted us to bring our rats in as soon as she heard about them. She's done plenty of portraits with dogs, but these were her first rodents.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

such cute boys! And I love their names


----------

